# Smallmouth Bass Techniques



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey all, my boy and I are wanting to get into some smallmouths, probably at Deer Creek and Jordanelle. Any tips as far as lure recommendations? Soft bait? Hard bait? Other techniques? Thanks for any pointers in the right direction!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

3 or 4 inch single curly tail grub in green pumpkin or pumpkin pepper on a 1/4 ounce lead jig head. swim it near cover or swim it near the bottom on rocky areas.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Light Green spoon with a crawler. *********** grub drag the bottom then jerk and jig.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best smallmouth fishing for me has been with chartreuse speckled twist tail jigs, fished with a sporadic retrieve. When get the depth right, poor fish can't keep away.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Best smallmouth fishing for me has been with chartreuse speckled twist tail jigs, fished with a sporadic retrieve. When get the depth right, poor fish can't keep away.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Wacky Worm. One of the most effective ways to catch smallmouth. Watermelon with red flake.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's my go-to lure for smallies but only works well in the rocks.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've caught a few fish out of those places. Are you fishing from shore or from boat or float tube/toon?

Here is what I use to catch a lot of fish from there.

1. 3.5 inch Yamamoto cut-tail worm in watermelon/black flake or watermelon red flake. (watermelon /gold was the best but they don't make them right now. :-x ) Use this on a dropshot rig. If you don't know how to rig one, look it up online. Cast or drop over likely spots, slowly retrieve, set hook on any resistance, reel in fish, repeat. I will catch smallies from both fisheries all day long on these. I call them smallie candy. Other colors work OK, but these crush it.

2. Senkos/stick baits. At DC, use a smaller 3 inch Maniac changable craw with orange tail or a brown Yamamoto senko. In Jordanelle, use *4 inch *watermelon colored senkos, Maniac changable craw/yellow tail, or my favorite, Yamamoto laminate colors in watermelon/white, watermelon/lemon or color 912. Then in low light early or late, I use laminate pearl/chartreuse

3. Occasionally, I will use a perch colored lucky craft crankbait to good effect.

4. There are other things I will use on occasion, but not often, the above stuff should give you a fair start.

Finally, don't be afraid to take home a few smaller ones for a nice fish fry. It'll help the fishery too.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Are you fishing from shore or from boat or float tube/toon?


Mostly from shore, canoe sometimes. Awesome pointers Catherder!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Have you gone yet?

It is on and they are there waiting for you. 

A few of many from last night at Jordy.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes we caught 6 this last weekend at Jordanelle. Thanks again for the advice everyone!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Used to catch endless smallies on Deercreek when trolling orange or Green/white roostertails on the downriggers. It got so bad I'd have to bring up both poles and reset them every 5-10 minutes to get the tiny smallmouths off. We'd load them up over near the cliffs on the west side.


-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Yes we caught 6 this last weekend at Jordanelle. Thanks again for the advice everyone!


Were you there Saturday morning?


----------

